# Environmental Consulting Startup in Florida



## rkn4569 (Jun 19, 2011)

Is anyone interested in attempting a startup environmental consulting company in central Florida?

Does anyone have any advice for someone wishing to start a consulting company?

Is there a resource to find retired engineers that may have this type of experience?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

rkn4569 said:


> Is anyone interested in attempting a startup environmental consulting company in central Florida?


What type of environmental consulting are you looking to do?



rkn4569 said:


> Does anyone have any advice for someone wishing to start a consulting company?


Have you looked into the Errors &amp; Omissions insurance? I was going to work independently in Florida as an environmental consultant and it seemed, at least on an individual basis, that I would have to bring in something on the order of $150k in order to have a marginal return.

Have you considered that one of your major payor sources (State/Federal Govt) has dramatically reduced the annual contract budget for many of it's programs?



rkn4569 said:


> Is there a resource to find retired engineers that may have this type of experience?


Florida DEP - RETAP

Florida Retired Engineers Professional

JR


----------



## envirotex (Jun 20, 2011)

What kind of engineering?


----------



## D-Day (Jun 30, 2011)

Stormwater management? I'm in.


----------



## Wyatt72 (Jul 1, 2011)

rkn4569 said:


> Is anyone interested in attempting a startup environmental consulting company in central Florida?
> Does anyone have any advice for someone wishing to start a consulting company?
> 
> Is there a resource to find retired engineers that may have this type of experience?


Im in. Shoot me an email.


----------

